# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [hibernate] insert & update bị lổi font

## Annhu_nguyen

Chào mọi nguời.

Trong quá trình tìm hiểu và làm với hibernate3 và struts2 và mysql em bị lỗi khi insert hay update tiếng việt bị lỗi. Em đã search khá nhiều nhưng không tìm được cáh giải quyết.

khi nhận biến vào struts2 và show lên web để xem có bị lỗi font ko thì thấy không bị gì cả hiển thị rất đúng. nhưng khi gọi hàm save() của hibernate thì bị lỗi font trong csdl lên web cũng lỗi luôn.
em bỏ hibernate đi và dùng kết nối bình thường như ở dưới
///////////////////
Connection conn = null;
String userName = "root";
String password = "";
String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/hgk?useUnicode=true&characterEncoding=UTF-8&characterSetResults=UTF-8";
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance  ();
conn = (Connection) DriverManager.getConnection(url, userName, password);
CachedRowSet crs = null;
crs = new CachedRowSetImpl();
crs.setCommand(sql);
crs.execute(conn);
conn.close();
/////////////////////

thì không bị lỗi font trong csdl

trong hibernate em cấu hình như thế này:
/////////////////////
<hibernate-configuration>
<session-factory>
<property name="hibernate.dialect">org.hibernate.dialect.MyS  QLDialect</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class">com.mysql  .jdbc.Driver</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.url">jdbc:mysql://localhost/hgk</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.username">root</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.useUnicode">true</property>
<property name="hibernate.connection.charSet">UTF8</property>
<property name="hibernate.current_session_context_class">thr  ead</property>
<property name="hibernate.show_sql">true</property>
<mapping sự là em bí thật rồi. 
mong nhận được sự giúp đỡ

----------


## loveUnature

*Trả lời*

Mình cũng bị lỗi này nên chia sẻ với ai bị để dễ sửa. 
Sửa bằng cách đặt method của form ='get' thay vì 'post'

<form action='abcdxyz' method='get'> thì sẽ hết lỗi

----------

